# The Worlds Greatest Titanium Pen



## rdabpenman (Mar 12, 2015)

Quite the selling technique.

Les

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/cogentuk/titanium-pen-ultimate-high-end-pen-for-everyday-ca

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 12, 2015)

If ever I wanted to launch a kickstarter, I'd hire this guy to write the script. No doubt about it, he's good ... hell, I make pens and I nearly bought the spiel


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 12, 2015)

I think he really enjoyed the Matrix movies .......over n over n over

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 12, 2015)

Good product... good marketing... Sounds like good sales to me! Chuck


----------



## TimR (Mar 12, 2015)

I think Berea has the kit  I'll have to go order some.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 13, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> I think he really enjoyed the Matrix movies .......over n over n over



Who doesn't?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

